# Which office to submit the Bridging Visa B application - VICTORIA



## mriva1979 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello!

Can somebody from Victoria who have done Bridging Visa B application could help me?

I have been searching for information as to where to lodge my application and I am confused as it says there that not all offices would process certain application. 

In Victoria there are 5 offices listed in the DIBP site. So where is the best office that I can send the application to?

And also would like to ask the question #1 of the Bridging Visa B form on the receipt, is this the receipt when I lodge the 820 Visa? 

Hope to hear somebody that could help me. The document is now ready for submission. Your response is highly appreciated and thank you very much.

Regards,
Maria


----------



## lightningx (Dec 4, 2015)

mriva1979 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can somebody from Victoria who have done Bridging Visa B application could help me?
> 
> ...


The "How to Apply" section of Form 1006 -- it says "The completed form may be lodged in person or sent by post to any Visa and Citizenship Office of the department in Australia". So if you look at the the 5 offices in Victoria that is listed in DIBP, just choose any office that's a Visa and Citizenship office.

The best office is usually your partner processing office, whose address can be found on the footer of any letter which you received from them.

If you've free time to spare, you can just lodge it in person, for a peace of mind.

The receipt number is found in the tax invoice when you made your payment for your last visa. For your case, it's probably the 820.


----------



## mriva1979 (Mar 22, 2016)

lightningx said:


> The "How to Apply" section of Form 1006 -- it says "The completed form may be lodged in person or sent by post to any Visa and Citizenship Office of the department in Australia". So if you look at the the 5 offices in Victoria that is listed in DIBP, just choose any office that's a Visa and Citizenship office.
> 
> The best office is usually your partner processing office, whose address can be found on the footer of any letter which you received from them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a very detailed answer.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

This is the place that granted my 820.

Temporary Partner Processing Centre - Victoria
OFFICE:Casselden Place 2 Lonsdale Street Melbourne VIC 3000
POSTAL:GPO Box 241 Melbourne VIC 3001
EMAIL: [email protected] WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

This is the place that granted my BVB

Temporary Partner Processing Centre - Queensland
OFFICE:299 Adelaide Street Brisbane QLD 4000
POSTAL:GPO Box 9984 Brisbane QLD 4001
EMAIL: partner.t[email protected] WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

I am from canberra.


----------

